

Hacker News Built with Angularjs - pyprism
https://hn-ng.firebaseapp.com/

======
pedalpete
I don't think this is a very good example of a demo angular app. Hackernews
isn't an app, it's a site. It works so well simply because it is such a simple
site. If you're going to build it in angular, might I suggest you add some
functional benefit to using the tool.

~~~
nobodysfool2
The API has comment support, I'd love to see that. However as of now it's
read-only. To make it read-write you'd need to fully integrate firebase. This
is just a firebase mirror of the data. Discussion forums with threaded
comments don't really make sense for realtime updates. I don't think they have
Windowing functions either, so you'd get only the latest x comments or the
best x comments, and you couldn't "get more".

------
AndrewDucker
I'm behind a corporate firewall that (for some reason) blocks firebaseio.com -
with the result that I get a blank page.

It would be worth at least letting users know why they don't get any data
displayed.

------
carsongross
Yep, looks about right for Angular: flashy but not-particularly-useful
functionality (dynamic real time updates) while sacrificing basic web
usability (blinky-blink loads, strange back button behavior, etc.)

